# What guitar and AMP to choose for that kind of warm sound.



## HM_Music (Jul 20, 2021)

Hello
Sorry for the bad English)
I've been looking for an electronic guitar library for a long time, now the Amplesound discount, but I'm confused by the choice and can not buy everything, test and compare too unfortunately can not.
I've been studying demos, comparing, trying to figure out what tone I need and what I can get...
Most likely the best first guitar would be Les Poul? (Ample Guitar LP), if so, at least I could test it. And what would be the best thing to pair it with. What second guitar would you recommend to pair with LP.
But guitars is ok, I'm wondering how to amplify the guitar, for some reason I felt that the sound of built-in AMP is not what I would like, I tried to compare Bias and similar, by the sound most liked Bias, free overloud th-u with my subscription to Slate digital did not like it.
Would this be the best choice for me bias+AGLP for similar desired sounds.
Here are examples of the desired sound character.

I remember when I watched this anime many years ago, I really liked the sound of this guitar and I always had a desire to have a close up of the sound on hand.


*upd. 1*
So I ended up deciding to take more than I had planned.
1. Ample Guitar LP
2. Ample Guitar TC
3. Ample Guitar VC
4. Ample Metal Hellrazer
5. Ample Metal Eclipse
6. Ample Bass J
7. Ample Guitar SJ

I can still afford to get one or two, just a question of what I need. Maybe a bass? just what kind.
Decided to get more guitars to cover more styles, especially interested in Hiroyuki Sawano style if that helps.
I think it's worth getting another Bass, since I'm not sure if ABJ will work for everything, but Ample Metal Ray5 sounds pretty unique and in demo videos it's often shown with helraiser and eclipse.

One more little question about the acoustics, since there are no face to face comparisons Ample Guitar SJ, I am not sure if this is the right choice, any recommendations.

Of the amplifiers, I've decided on Bias fx 2 + in the future I'll choose something from neural dsp.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2021)

Love that anime! One of the best films I have seen in the genre.

For guitar amps and pedals: maybe also checkout the Kuassa stuff. I love their sound.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 20, 2021)

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/electrum-guitar-amp-from-united-plugins-18-intro-price-at-adsrsounds-com-plus-free-firepresser-during-june.111106/


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2021)

This sounds like a single coil guitar, probably a Stratocaster, running through a very lightly driven amp that just about any decent guitar amp/cab sim could provide.


----------



## kvmorgan (Jul 20, 2021)

Sounds like the neck pickup, probably a Strat. Try the neck pickup of the demo LP just to rule it out.


----------



## KEM (Jul 20, 2021)

Neural DSP for the amp, always


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

I was sure it was the Les Paul, good thing I asked, now I guess I'll take a strat. And with it I will test AMP, neural dsp will try and thanks for more specific advice combo Roland JC120 or Vox AC30


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

Thought about it and it looks like I can buy 3 guitars, the first Strat.
Next I need to choose a bass
+ maybe something for a rhythm guitar or overdriven.

I can not say about the preferences of the other two especially the bass, but what would go well together for about the same kind of music as in the example.


It looks like I found another concert, maybe you can tell by the look what guitars are there


Maybe I'm wrong, but again it seemed from the video that the intro plays the LP

Thanks


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Thought about it and it looks like I can buy 3 guitars, the first Strat.
> Next I need to choose a bass
> + maybe something for a rhythm guitar or overdriven.
> 
> ...



Yep, that's a P-90 equipped LP style guitar. Really not sure where everyone has been hearing a Strat sound in the clip.


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2021)

For bass, your best bet will be a Jazz style bass (J bass). The Japanese LOVE the Jazz bass, it's essentially what their entire bass manufacturing industry has based their product line off of. The player in the live video is using a Sadowsky Modern 24 bass which has 2 humbucking pickups, but is an offshoot of the J bass sound.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

moon said:


> For bass, your best bet will be a Jazz style bass (J bass). The Japanese LOVE the Jazz bass, it's essentially what their entire bass manufacturing industry has based their product line off of. The player in the live video is using a Sadowsky Modern 24 bass which has 2 humbucking pickups, but is an offshoot of the J bass sound.


I think the vocalist plays a Rickenbaker 330 FG Black China.
But, if I understand correctly, this guitar is not in the vst, so maybe the closest sound to it is a Strat?
(It seems that the only thing I've seen imported on vst from rickenbaker is the bass guitar from Native Instruments.)

Of the jazz style bass I found https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=10


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> I think the vocalist plays a Rickenbaker 330 FG Black China.
> But, if I understand correctly, this guitar is not in the vst, so maybe the closest sound to it is a Strat?
> (It seems that the only thing I've seen imported on vst from rickenbaker is the bass guitar from Native Instruments.)
> 
> Of the jazz style bass I found https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=10


Personally, I think the Tele style guitar would be closest to what the Rick does. Using the bridge pickup or both pickups together gives a "jangly" sound, which is what Rickenbacker guitars are known for. You could also use the Tele for your lead guitar instead of the Les Paul. The Tele on the neck pickup can sound pretty similar to the guitar on the recording.
https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=20

Another Rickenbacker virtual instrument is a 12 string guitar from Orangetree Samples.

The amplesound jazz bass should work fine for this style of music.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

moon said:


> Personally, I think the Tele style guitar would be closest to what the Rick does. Using the bridge pickup or both pickups together gives a "jangly" sound, which is what Rickenbacker guitars are known for. You could also use the Tele for your lead guitar instead of the Les Paul. The Tele on the neck pickup can sound pretty similar to the guitar on the recording.
> https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=20
> 
> Another Rickenbacker virtual instrument is a 12 string guitar from Orangetree Samples.
> ...


Orange tree has a good sound but after buying songwriter it turned out that for me not very suitable to work with them.

And so. I can afford this set
1. Ample Sound LP.
(https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=1)
2. Ample Sound TC
(https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=20)
3. Ample Sound Bass J
(https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=10)
4. Ample Sound SJ
(https://www.amplesound.net/en/pro-pd.asp?id=31)

Do you approve?

I might try to get the sound out of a telecaster by the way, but I want to have two guitars that one might play a melody and the other might play chords sometimes.
It seems to me that when mixing, using different guitars would be times easier than using the same guitar in multiple duplicates.


----------



## kvmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Orange tree has a good sound but after buying songwriter it turned out that for me not very suitable to work with them.
> 
> And so. I can afford this set
> 1. Ample Sound LP.
> ...


For my money, I’d definitely get the LP (it’s quite versatile, and one reason I recommended checking against the neck pickup of the LP demo). The TC, less so. Very twangy. I’d purchase the Strat instead, as it has wider applicability, and you can get decent twang from its single coils. On the other hand, if you want to do twang-heavy genres, like country, then by all means, go for the TC. You’ll probably be using it less, however.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kvmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

moon said:


> Yep, that's a P-90 equipped LP style guitar. Really not sure where everyone has been hearing a Strat sound in the clip.


The sophistication of modern dsp, for one. Alex Lifeson of Rush uses a Les Paul, and turns on some dsp to get an acoustic guitar sound on stage rather than switch physical guitars. It’s not always easy to tell from a blind listening.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

kvmorgan said:


> For my money, I’d definitely get the LP (it’s quite versatile, and one reason I recommended checking against the neck pickup of the LP demo). The TC, less so. Very twangy. I’d purchase the Strat instead, as it has wider applicability, and you can get decent twang from its single coils. On the other hand, if you want to do twang-heavy genres, like country, then by all means, go for the TC. You’ll probably be using it less, however.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes, I tested the LP twice, I liked the sound, but it's definitely too bad that you can't download all Ample Sound guitars to test them all.
Maybe if you write to them personally and ask...

Another problem of course in testing guitars for me is... I've been playing acoustic guitar for a long time, then I bought an electric and a cheap combo and I have some experience in playing guitars, but when it comes to sound formation I'm often stumped because I have to choose between different amplifiers and cabinets. There are too many of them for a beginner to understand which one is the best to choose, all of them can sound good, it's confusing.
If we don't speak about the sound each company makes, for example Guitar rig makes a plastic sound which sounds horrible if you put it in a mix, especially with orchestral elements.

I'll think about a Stratocaster instead of a telecaster, deal time is until August 19 for AmpleSound products.

Thanks


----------



## kvmorgan (Jul 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Yes, I tested the LP twice, I liked the sound, but it's definitely too bad that you can't download all Ample Sound guitars to test them all.
> Maybe if you write to them personally and ask...
> 
> Another problem of course in testing guitars for me is... I've been playing acoustic guitar for a long time, then I bought an electric and a cheap combo and I have some experience in playing guitars, but when it comes to sound formation I'm often stumped because I have to choose between different amplifiers and cabinets. There are too many of them for a beginner to understand which one is the best to choose, all of them can sound good, it's confusing.
> ...


If you haven’t already, check out HIFIMIDI’s youtube channel. He’s a longtime reviewer and fan of Ample Sound. I think he’s demoed just about every guitar they make, and he often writes musical examples to go along with the demos. I too wish Ample Sound had more evaluation copies available, but Ruben’s videos are the next best thing.


----------



## antret (Jul 21, 2021)

Your wishlist of sampled instruments kind of mimics my real life collection (I have a strat instead of a tele and have an ‘SJ knock off’. Not THE SJ.)

Overall, Ample guitars are good! Second the LP recommendation. It’s versatile. Virtually, it’s a group effort when it comes to strats and tele’s.

shreddage Stratus (seems picked aggressively & palm muting is a disappointment considering their other lines)

Acousticsamples - have the whole bundle. 
Tele - ok. Pretty warm sounding for a tele.
Sunbird - my fave jumbo acoustic vsti ( you can hear it all over my tracks).
Never touched the Strat in that collection.

Ilya Efimov 
Tele - ok, but on the warm side as well.

Musiclab - has a strat and a Rick… looks like the Rick is updated to the new engine? Can’t really speak to those, but I like their Les Paul. Their ‘humanization’ section of their engine is surprisingly effective.

oh… Native Instruments electric sunburst (les Paul) the deluxe edition that is. 

Honestly, I probably end up using one of the Les Pauls in my collection as they seem to more versatile and usable than the Strat/Teles. I do use the shreddage Stratus the most out of them.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

antret said:


> Your wishlist of sampled instruments kind of mimics my real life collection (I have a strat instead of a tele and have an ‘SJ knock off’. Not THE SJ.)
> 
> Overall, Ample guitars are good! Second the LP recommendation. It’s versatile. Virtually, it’s a group effort when it comes to strats and tele’s.
> 
> ...


Just tested MusicLab out of curiosity, since there really is a rickenbecker there. The most uninspiring guitars. Didn't like not the sound not very complex pleyer with a lot of settings, unfriendly.

By the way Ilya Efimov, there sound liked and I remember before I thought for a long time what to choose Ample or Ilya, but in the end after deliberation won Ample.
In orchestral mix it seems Ample sounds better and it is easier to fit it in, also it is more flexible.
Also Efimov sounds more lamplighter, but a bit dirtier and you can hear more noise in the background.

By the way, noise is one of the reasons why I don't like Light And Sound Chamber strings as much as I would like.


----------



## antret (Jul 21, 2021)

The ample guitars are a solid choice! Custom chords creator and custom strumming engine always just ‘clicked’ with me. The riffer feature is a blast to use as well!


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm trying to figure this out, I also found this

It looks like the vocalist has a different guitar now, and it's a Telecaster if I'm not mistaken.
Perhaps the choice is obvious to me, but I'll look for more...


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 21, 2021)

Guitars people strap on in videos do not necessarily reflect the actual ones used during tracking, just saying…

Also, trying to recreate an actual guitar part with a sample and achieving “that” sound depends way more on programming skills (and flexibility of the actual library used) than on whether the sample was created using the same make and model guitar, imho.

I mean this in the most constructively critical way possible


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 21, 2021)

moon said:


> Yep, that's a P-90 equipped LP style guitar. Really not sure where everyone has been hearing a Strat sound in the clip.


The tell-tale twang from the original video (not the concert video) is from a single coil pickup. Now that Les Paul in the concert video could have coil taps, which lets the humbucker use a single coil and sound closer to that Strat/Telecaster like sound.

I am not aware of any Les Paul sample libraries that offer a coil tap option, but would love to have one like that if it exists.


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> The tell-tale twang from the original video (not the concert video) is from a single coil pickup. Now that Les Paul in the concert video could have coil taps, which lets the humbucker use a single coil and sound closer to that Strat/Telecaster like sound.
> 
> I am not aware of any Les Paul sample libraries that offer a coil tap option, but would love to have one like that if it exists.


I'm not saying it's not a single coil. P-90s (which is what the Les Paul in the concert video has) are single coil pickups. That being said, a Strat neck pickup has a very distinctive sound to it. It doesn't have the warmth of a P-90 or Tele neck pickup.


----------



## moon (Jul 21, 2021)

HM_Music said:


> Orange tree has a good sound but after buying songwriter it turned out that for me not very suitable to work with them.
> 
> And so. I can afford this set
> 1. Ample Sound LP.
> ...


I think those are all good choices. You could definitely use the same guitar for lead and rhythm. Just by selecting a different pickup or changing the amp, you can radically change the tone of the guitar.

Just listening to the other video you posted, I think a Tele could also work for the rhythm guitar there.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Guitars people strap on in videos do not necessarily reflect the actual ones used during tracking, just saying…
> 
> Also, trying to recreate an actual guitar part with a sample and achieving “that” sound depends way more on programming skills (and flexibility of the actual library used) than on whether the sample was created using the same make and model guitar, imho.
> 
> I mean this in the most constructively critical way possible


I agree, but I hope the original sound at least inspires programming. And knowing that close guitars are used even personally inspires me, I don't know why.
I think in the future I'll definitely take real guitars and work with them by playing and recording.
By the way, I know that the guitars in the video may be different, but I hope that this is not the case, I have to believe



moon said:


> I think those are all good choices. You could definitely use the same guitar for lead and rhythm. Just by selecting a different pickup or changing the amp, you can radically change the tone of the guitar.
> 
> Just listening to the other video you posted, I think a Tele could also work for the rhythm guitar there.


Maybe somewhere I'll want to use one guitar at all and have a choice between something instead of always using the same guitar in different tunings that aren't as inspiring.
Anyway $236 for 3 guitars and $299 for 4. The fourth guitar is $60, so why not?) It's a good deal that will cover the need for guitars for the foreseeable future.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

Here's something else I found, in the description of j bass, tc, lp
Like this.
A very appropriate find, showing how these libraries can work with each other and sound together.
It seems that the author of the channel uses these 3 guitars for all music.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 21, 2021)

If you have not yet pulled the trigger on a bass guitar, this may be of interest. It has replaced every bass guitar library I have (which are numerous) as it can replicate them all. 






MODO BASS 2


MODO BASS 2 is the expanded edition of IK’s industry-first physically modeled bass virtual instrument, adding 8 new basses, including new fretless and upright options, a new patterns section with tons of new grooves, advanced performance controls and more ways to enter the MODO BASS world.




www.ikmultimedia.com


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 21, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> If you have not yet pulled the trigger on a bass guitar, this may be of interest. It has replaced every bass guitar library I have (which are numerous) as it can replicate them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bought yet, but I think it will be an Amplesound product anyway, due to the overall price of the pak. Besides I have no experience with bass guitar at all, it will be good to have a general player(similar) Ample player.

I think the 3 guitars I chose for the first time are tc, lp, bass j. Now trying to figure out what acoustics to choose, which would work best in this kind of music, especially important combinations with the orchestra. Am I right with the SJ or should I go with the M.

And I was also thinking... Why not buy 5, another one with metal sound, like AME





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 21, 2021)

moon said:


> I'm not saying it's not a single coil. P-90s (which is what the Les Paul in the concert video has) are single coil pickups. That being said, a Strat neck pickup has a very distinctive sound to it. It doesn't have the warmth of a P-90 or Tele neck pickup.


Forgive me. Toddler fueled sleep deprivation made me process P-90 as PAF.


----------



## HM_Music (Jul 24, 2021)

So I ended up deciding to take more than I had planned.
1. Ample Guitar LP





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net




2. Ample Guitar TC




__





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net




3. Ample Guitar VC





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net




4. Ample Metal Hellrazer





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net




5. Ample Metal Eclipse





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net




6. Ample Bass J





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net




7. Ample Guitar SJ





amplesound.net


Ample Guitar, Ample Bass, Ample Metal, AGG, AGF, AGP, AGM, AGT, AGL, AGML, AME, AMR, ABA, ABP, ABJ, Virtual Instruments, Sample library, Tab Player, Strummer




www.amplesound.net





I can still afford to get one or two, just a question of what I need. Maybe a bass? just what kind.
Decided to get more guitars to cover more styles, especially interested in Hiroyuki Sawano style if that helps.
I think it's worth getting another Bass, since I'm not sure if ABJ will work for everything, but Ample Metal Ray5 sounds pretty unique and in demo videos it's often shown with helraiser and eclipse.

One more little question about the acoustics, since there are no face to face comparisons Ample Guitar SJ, I am not sure if this is the right choice, any recommendations.

Of the amplifiers, I've decided on Bias fx 2 + in the future I'll choose something from neural dsp.


----------



## PeterN (Jul 24, 2021)

Warm sounding guitar amp?

*World's 1st Solar Panel Powered Guitar AMP*


----------

